# Canning in Style!



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Went to an auction a couple weeks ago where a restaurant went out of business. Picked up this stock pot range for about 25% its original cost, cleaned it up a bit, ran some gas line, built a table, and we're canning up a storm.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Ozarks Tom, I sure like that! What are you canning this time of the year?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

21 quarts of split pea soup yesterday. Spaghetti meat sauce next weekend.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

nice score:nanner:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

VERY nice! I'm jealous, lol! Hope your soup comes out okay this time, crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm jealous! That's a nice find.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Super find - congrats!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!! What I'd give for that set up!!

Is it propane fired or NG?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Wow!! What I'd give for that set up!!
> 
> Is it propane fired or NG?


It was set up for natural gas, but an appliance dealer in town had the propane jets. The regulator, luckily enough, was adaptable to propane.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW, Tom, that is really nice! I LUVS me some BTUs!!!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

The green eyed monster is watching you!


----------

